# Lincoln Cat Show



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*We have a 2 day cat show this weekend in Lincoln.  Any of you that live there fancy popping along to see us & all the different cats?.
It's NORTH KESTEVEN SPORTS CENTRE
Moor Lane, North Hykeham, Lincoln, LN6 9AZ*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

What registry is that with? 

Sorry can't make it, got a show to go to myself.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It's a FIFe one, the Viking Cat Club are hosting it*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Have fun


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

I was supposed to be at a dog show this weekend but the dog's come into season so i cant go anywhere now, i might pop to this though if i can get some1 to look after her for me x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks, have fun at yours too Where you going by the way ?

Sorry about your dog show Jem, be nice to see you though, if you can make it for a bit*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Not sure if I can say as on most forums i'm not allowed to mention, so will PM you x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, sorry about that, did'nt think. GCCF frown on you saying which of their shows you're going to on forums.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes indeed, can u mention tica shows?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yes, FIFe & TICA don't mind.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hmm GCCF is a funny old thing.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, you got that right, lol*


----------

